# best diamond/radley hunter stack for accucraft ruby



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

anybody here know where I can get eother a diamond or radley hunter stack for my ruby?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe, if you can't find one you might try sending MLS member Larry Newman (User ID; redbeard) an eMail or Private Message, at one time he made custom stacks for the Ruby's.

Here's a link to a topic where you can see some of his work.

Live Steam Forum/Topic: How I make Ruby stacks[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a suggestion for a stack you should *not* use..the stack from an Accucraft Shay, 
this one: 



















The mesh is *much* too fine..the tiny openings get completely blocked and closed off with steam oil, 
resulting on zero steam plume out the stack.. 
oddly, the loco always ran fine, just no plume.. 
I ran my Ruby that way for 8 years! just switched this year to a straight stack. 

Scot


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use the stack from the Accucraft steam 4-4-0. Thats what I have seen done in the past. David Fletcher did a nice bash using mostly 440 parts on a Ruby with a tender.


----------



## h freeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Kovacjr, 
If I used a stack from an Acc. 4-4-0 would I have to change the size of the hole that the Ruby stack is useing now or would I have to Inlarge it? 

Thanks, Howard


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dremel or a step drillbit for sheetmetal. Its not much work and can fit. I had to do the same with me ruby when I used the stack I did.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i just read somewhere that a stack fro a 1:20:3 4-4-0 would be too large for the ruby, I think David said somewhere that he used a 1:24 4-4-0 stack.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Stacks came in different sizes! Look at some historical pictures.

I've used the R/H 1:20.3 stack on my Forney and Shays and like the looks of both. The Ruby is slightly smaller and if the 1:24 is available then try it if the big stack isn't to your liking.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
Yes the 1:24 scale Accucraft 4-4-0 stacks were great for these smaller live steam bashes. There were several t choose from: 
- Hadley Hunter 
-SPC 
- Diamond 
- Bonnet 
-Straight 

I just did a check of Caboose Hobbies where I used to get these parts, and Caboose still have some 1:24 Bonnet stacks in stock: 

http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=41797 

It may not be the Radley you're looking for, but is around the same size as you see on my 2-4-0. 

The 1:20.3 stacks from the 4-4-0 are quite a lot larger, not sure how that would look. 
You could also ask Cliff about parts, including the 1:24 stacks listed above, but also ask about the Fort Wilderness stacks, neat lil diamond stacks. 

Oh one final thing - these 1:24 stacks were developed for their elec models primarily, which means they are probably soft soldered. Watch the heat. I've had no problem with the 2-4-0, but I dont run it with the burner up too high. 

David. 

David.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted on this topic I've been busy with many things (school, family, girlfriend) anyhow. Last summer I contacted red beard about my problem and he sold me his diamond stack from his Heisler (again thanks redbeard) I used it till around September when I felt that it was a little too small and I wanted something a little larger so I went online to caboose hobbies to order the 1:24th stack they had- I think they are out of stock because I haven't heard from them. Around January I found a mason bogie stack on ebay for a cheap price so I bought that. It's a little large and looks out of scale. Anybody here have any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Trackside Details http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts201-220/223-245.html has one that I used on my Ruby bash.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a Radley Hunter by Accucraft 1:20.3 stack on my Forney.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

I've built my own stacks in the past...it's a bit of work, but doable if you stay focused. 

Btw, PM me with dimensions if you find you want to sell the one you've got.


----------

